# Wie kann ich schneller BOOTEN (boot problem)



## TNH (11. Januar 2004)

*Wie kann ich schneller BOTTEN (boot problem)*

hi 

ich hab ein kleines problem beim booten mein neuer pc fährt schnell hoch bis zum desktop aber dann wenn ich auf die dfü verbindung klicken will dauert es so ca: 1-2 min bis die geöffnet wird also dauert es ca 2-2,30 min bis ich im internet bin eine zeit lang konnte ich in 1min schon im internet sein ich habe es auch mit dem programm botvis versucht klap aber nicht so richtig wie bekomm ich es hin das ich schneller boote und die internetverbindung sich schneller öffnent das ich ins internet komme 

ps: beim hochfahren wird meine programme schnell hochgefahren aber der msn messenger nicht das dauer auch sehr lange bis der da ist 

ps: ich habe win xp home

danke


----------



## zeromancer (11. Januar 2004)

Bitte beachte die Netiquette bzgl. Groß-Kleinschreibung!

Zum Problem:
Es wäre gut zu wissen, WIE Du ins Netz gehst: Modem, DSL, IDSN... Eine DFÜ-Verbindung richtet sich stark nach der verwendeten Hardware. In der Regel liegt es an Hardwaretreibern, wenn die Verbindung langsam aufgebaut wird. Abgesehen davon hat das nichts mit Booten zu tun, Dein OS ist ja schon fertig hochgefahren.


----------



## TNH (11. Januar 2004)

1. ich hab dsl 
2. verbinden tut es schnell nur bis ich dazu komme um zu verbienden dauert lang nach dem hoch fahren wenn er erst ganz hochgefahren ist geht es schnell dashalb denk ich das es mit dem hochfahren zu tun hat


----------



## zeromancer (11. Januar 2004)

Nein, das hat mit der Netzwerkkarte zu tun bzw. dem verwendeten PPPoE Treiber - welchen benutzt Du? CeFOS? RASPPPoE?


----------



## Erpel (11. Januar 2004)

Falls du den MSN-Messenger nicht verwendest soltest du ihn vielleicht deinstallieren. Das geht recht einfach mit XP Anitspy.
Wenn du über pppoe ins internet gehst, also dein DSL-Modem direkt an die Netzwerkkarte angeschlossen ist, solltest du überpürfen, ob in den Einstellungen für die Netzwerkkarte vielleicht "IP automatisch beziehen" eingestellt ist. Windows versucht dann eine IP für diese Netzwerkkarte von einem DHCP-Server zu empfangen. Ein DSL-Modem ist natürlich keiner, und so dauert es ne Weile bis Windows selbst eine IP zuordnet.
Stell mal ne Statische IP ein, das hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## zeromancer (11. Januar 2004)

Hmmm zum Post von Erpel:
Eigentlich sollte das kein Problem darstellen, eine dynamische IP zu haben. Es könnte lediglich als Lösung in Betracht kommen, wenn eine Verbindung mittendrin einmal beendet wird - ohne ersichtlichen Grund. Das hat bei mir mit Q-DSL geholfen.


----------



## TNH (11. Januar 2004)

1. wo kann ich sehn pppoe treiber ich benutze 
2. wie kann ich die Statische IP einstellen


----------



## Erpel (11. Januar 2004)

@zeromancer.
Also bei mir hatte ich den Eindruck das es direkt nach dem ich das umgestellt hatte ich sofort nach dem Starten verbinden konnte.

Einstellen der IP:
Rechte Maustaste auf Netwerkumgebung.
Eigenschaften
Rechte Maustaste auf die Verbindung, die zu der mit dem DSL-Modem verbundenen Netzwerkkarte gehört. (wenn nur eine Netzwerkkarte installiert ist sollte diese "Lan-Verbindung" heißen)
Dann das TCP/IP Protokoll anklicken, und die Eigenschaften aufrufen.
Dann auf "Folgende IP-Adresse verwenden" schalten.
Dann musst du nurnoch eine IP-Adresse und die zugehörige Subnet-Maske eintragen. Wenn du kein Netzwerk hast, kannst du da zum Beispiel bedenkenlos
IP: 192.168.0.1
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
eintragen. Gateway brauchst du keinen.
Dann nurnoch ein Neustart und ausprobieren.

Viel Glück.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (11. Januar 2004)

Und hier findeste den cFos der soll echt gut und schnell sein.


----------

